# Want to get an annulment(fraud and marriage has not been consumed)



## westbank23 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ill start off by saying that We are both Muslims and some of the stuff might sound weird to people who arnt Muslim but this is how it went down.
I got married to this girl that I've been knowing for over 2 years(long distance reltionship)and we got married..we did not consume the marriage because we didn't marry the Islamic way and before we could get married the Islamic way(Muslim way)according to the sheik(preist/preacher whatever)he told us that since we are both American citizen that we need to get married the legal American way then come back with the marrige certificate and hell make our marriage official..
Well I think or I should say that deep down inside of me that i know this girl was doing this to get money out of me..I guess I was a sucker and didn't relize because I was actually in love with her.
Ok let's fast foward it,we get the marriage licence and due to us living so far apart and me being busy with work i didn't have time to go back up there where she lives so we can go to the sheik to get are marriage official the Islamic way so we kept calling it off for about 2 months,in those 2 months I've send her money and gifts totaling up to $3,000..she then calls and ask if I can send her back overseas to go visit her sick father(that was a lie)so I agreed to pay her plane ticket $1500 to go plus extra money for her to keep in her pocket(she's my wife so i thought and I wanted to make sure she was finacally straight to go back over seas..
Well the whole 2 months she's up there she ignores my calls and messages and she deletes me off Facebook..towards the end of her stay overseas I start haveing these thoughts and realizing that this bi**tch played me for a fool..do I send her an angry text and ask her what the hell is wrong?she replys back angrily telling me she dosnt want to get married etc...and I'm just dumb founded cause I did a lot and spent alot if money on her...

After a couple of months of unsuccessfully trying to get her to change her mind,I'm finally done and I want to get my marriage annulled.she is not cooperating and dosent want to get the paper work started..
Can I sue her to get my money back because i feel as this was a fraudulent marriage?
Will it be worth it?its about $4500.
But at the same time I really just want to get this over with..
Is it worth it to sue for the $4500?
I know ill have to hire an attorney,how much will that cost?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

be thankfull it was only 4,500

would have been a LOT more if you married her.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Talk to a lawyer. If she's happy living out of the country, I doubt it's worthwhile. Even if you win, collecting will be tough. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## westbank23 (Mar 8, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

you sent her 3k in 2 month's for living money, then paid for a ticket to get her back and a few hundred for spending money.

doesn't even sound like she was in it for the money. she just changed her mind.

but if it makes you fell better think it was for the money....but you don't have a prayer of getting any back.


----------



## westbank23 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well she's in Ohio and I'm in louisana she only went overseas for a couple of months.we got married in may 2012..I talked to a lawyer in Ohio and the told me since I'm not a resident of Ohio I can get the annulment done down here in louisana..
I don't mine waiting for my money but I just don't want to pay $5000 to a layer just to get back my $4,500 back..honestly I could care less about the money I gave her its just I want to show her ass that she can't be going around playing with people's heart and trying to screw them over..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

westbank23 said:


> Well she's in Ohio and I'm in louisana she only went overseas for a couple of months.we got married in may 2012..I talked to a lawyer in Ohio and the told me since I'm not a resident of Ohio I can get the annulment done down here in louisana..
> I don't mine waiting for my money but I just don't want to pay $5000 to a layer just to get back my $4,500 back..honestly I could care less about the money I gave her its just I want to show her ass that she can't be going around playing with people's heart and trying to screw them over..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


3k is barely enough to live on for 2 month's.

maybe your just bitter? let it go. plenty of long distance relationships seems great until it gets serious. doesn't mean she's the devil or a gold digger.


----------



## westbank23 (Mar 8, 2013)

ATC529R said:


> you sent her 3k in 2 month's for living money, then paid for a ticket to get her back and a few hundred for spending money.
> 
> doesn't even sound like she was in it for the money. she just changed her mind.
> 
> but if it makes you fell better think it was for the money....but you don't have a prayer of getting any back.


Well yea she was my wife and I wanted to make sure she was happy and living comfortably while I wasn't there with her..any lady I marry I want to make sure she has everything she wants and needs..I have a good job..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I highly doubt you'll get that money back. My ex h got over 20k in my name. I made sure I was nearly debt free before I married again. I couldn't get a dime back. If I tried, I'd be responsible for much more. I cut my losses and moved on.

You gave that money as a gift. Therefore it is hers, which is too bad.


----------



## westbank23 (Mar 8, 2013)

ATC529R said:


> 3k is barely enough to live on for 2 month's.
> 
> maybe your just bitter? let it go. plenty of long distance relationships seems great until it gets serious. doesn't mean she's the devil or a gold digger.


Well she was living with her mom no bills or anything,that money was for her personal things and what ever she wanted to do with it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Also, that wasn't fraud. You gave her the money. I do agree that she should pay you back.

My ex h committed fraud against me and got himself a credit card in my name after I left him. He also did not pay over 2,000 in back child support. He didn't file taxes for years either.


----------



## westbank23 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> I highly doubt you'll get that money back. My ex h got over 20k in my name. I made sure I was nearly debt free before I married again. I couldn't get a dime back. If I tried, I'd be responsible for much more. I cut my losses and moved on.
> 
> You gave that money as a gift. Therefore it is hers, which is too bad.


Damn your ex husband is messed up for doing that..
I don't understand why people do that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

westbank23 said:


> Damn your ex husband is messed up for doing that..
> I don't understand why people do that
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It was done out of greed and revenge. I had left the marriage due to him treating me very poorly(abusive and controlling) and above all he was cheating on me. I was supporting him and our child financially while he slept all day or hung out with his friends, which included women. He did not want to divorce. Luckily I was young and had the support of my family. I had a great job and I was in college furthering my education.

I did meet a wonderful man a few years after my divorce and everything turned out great.

The best you can do is ask for that money back directly from her. It could of been so much worse.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Looks like she was after the citizenship. Talk to a lawyer


----------



## westbank23 (Mar 8, 2013)

warlock07 said:


> Looks like she was after the citizenship. Talk to a lawyer


No we are both citizens borned and raised here..
I sent her a message asking her when she was going to the court house and get the papers for the annulment cause she said she wanted the divorce at first and I'm trying to see if we can do it buy ourselfs instead of wasting money on a lawyer..
Well she calls me up and starts crying and telling me how she's so sorry and she really loves me blah blah and how she made a big mistake.now she wants us to take some time and talk to see if we can work it out..she said she wants to come down her by me for a couple of days(she has faimly down here so she'll be staying with them..anyways I told her NO I don't wanna talk about **** and please go to the court house in Ohio and lets get started on the paper work..
I gotta feeling she's about to make my life hard..
The only reason I think she's trying to get back with me is because she pretty much screwed over her faimly and herself and gave her faimly a really bad name because of what she did to our short term marrige..divorce is like the worst thing that can happen in our culture unless we both agree to the divorce,if there was physical abuse or one of us was caught cheating,that's about the only way we would be able to divorce
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Do yourself a favor and don't believe her lies.She has already
showed you her real self early on.Divorce and run from her.
Your probably better off paying a lawyer and not letting
her waste your time.Can you really trust her again?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old are the two of you?


How long did you know her, date her, etc before marrying her?


What state were you married in? Have you checked the laws in that state for annulment? I’m not sure that your situation fits what I’ve read about annulment laws. What she has done is not fraud. She got married and then changed her mind.


The laws, forms and instructions can all be found online. It would be pretty easy for you to file in your state. You could probably do it without an attorney in this case. She does not have to give consent.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

westbank23 said:


> Can I sue her to get my money back because i feel as this was a fraudulent marriage?


No. Not unless you had some bullet-proof evidence like eyewitness testimony, written evidence, an existing marriage to someone else - something demonstrating fraud for money outright.

Annullment is a possibility depending on the state you file in, just look up the laws yourself but you will need her cooperation if you are claiming non-consummated marriage.


----------



## westbank23 (Mar 8, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> How old are the two of you?
> 
> 
> How long did you know her, date her, etc before marrying her?
> ...


I'm 24 and she's 23..we've been knowing each other since we where kids but her faimly moved away to Ohio(I'm from Louisiana)and we found each other on Facebook about 2 years ago..we started talking then it turned out to us meeting each other and ill go visit ohio or shell come down here and we well hang out etc..then we decided we should get married.

Me and my family went to Ohio to ask for her mom and dad for her hand in marriage and we got married in Ohio.i called up a lawyer in Ohio to see how I can go about getting an annulment and he told me since I am not a resident of Ohio that they couldn't do anything for me and that I had to get the annulment down her in louisina..dose that sound right??since we got married in Ohio and not Louisiana I thought that I had to get the annulment in Ohio but the lawyer said no I had to do it in the state that I live in..
I don't want her back even though she said she was sorry blah blah because I don't trust her and I have a feeling that she met someone else on her trip oversees and it didn't work out so now she wants to come back..I'm done with her and just want to get all this over with
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

It's not worthwhile to sue for the money. Let it go. Think of it as your mahr. Or, zakaat, if you prefer. Have the marriage annulled if you can or file for divorce if you can't. I suspect that she simply changed her mind or realized that she isn't ready for marriage. Just let it go and move on.


----------

